# Almost Fat-Free "Fried" Chicken



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 12, 2008)

This recipe isn't really a fried chicken recipe at all. But the end product is light, with a crunch that you would swear comes from frying. The chicken is extrememly juicy and tender, with great chicken flavor. You can flavor the coating with any spices you like. I made this chicken for the first time last night and was floored with the results. It is the best oven-baked chicken I have ever made, and is virtually fat-free. I cooked 1 breast for my wife, and 2 thighs for myself. But you can adjust how many pieces you need to how many people will be eating. This really is about technique, and is not a true recipe.

Ingredients: 
1 Cut up chicken, bone in
2 cups flour
1 tsp. salt
2 large eggs, beaten
1 cup Panko Bread Crumbs
1 tsp. finely ground black pepper
1/2 tsp. rubbed sage
1/2 cup bacon grease or lard

Pre-heat the oven to 370' F.
Skin the chicken and cut away as much fat as possible. Set the chicken on a wire rack to dry for 5 mintues. Fry the chicken skins to render out the fat, lightly salt and serve to the critters in your house. They will love you.

Pour the bread crumbs into a gallon-sized plastic bag. Put the flour in a shallow bowl that's large enough to dredge chicken in. Melt the bacon grease in a microwave safe bowl. Pour over the chicken.
Rub as much of the solidified grease as possible from the chicken. Dredge in the flour. Dip in the beaten egg to completely cover and moisten the flour. Drop the chicken pieces, one-at-a-time into the shaker bag and shake. Remove the coated chicken to a foil-lined cookie sheet. Continue coating the chicken pieces until all are well coated. Lightly salt and place in the oven. Bake for 45 minutes. Remove and serve with your favorite sides.

Last night, when I used this method, the juices were sealed into the meat so well that there were no drippings on the foil. It was completely dry. The chicken was so moist and tender, and light, with a soft crunch on the outside. I have placed this technique as one of my absolute favorites for making chicken.

Let it be known that this technique is does not produce a better end product than my MOL's method. But it is equally as good, and much lighter. I prefer it hands down to regular fried chicken. Hope you try it. I know you will love it, especially if you are watching your fat intake.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## babetoo (Feb 12, 2008)

*sounds good*



Goodweed of the North said:


> This recipe isn't really a fried chicken recipe at all. But the end product is light, with a crunch that you would swear comes from frying. The chicken is extrememly juicy and tender, with great chicken flavor. You can flavor the coating with any spices you like. I made this chicken for the first time last night and was floored with the results. It is the best oven-baked chicken I have ever made, and is virtually fat-free. I cooked 1 breast for my wife, and 2 thighs for myself. But you can adjust how many pieces you need to how many people will be eating. This really is about technique, and is not a true recipe.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 Cut up chicken, bone in
> ...


 

this sounds super good. could u e mail it to me. my printer is still not working.

babetoo@sbcglobal.net

thank u in advance


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds good. The Panko bread crumbs, are those plain bread crumbs out of the box?


----------



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, that does sound good 

Wonder how it would taste with the Italian style 'Panko' Breadcrumbs? (I know, that sounds like an oxymoron, doesn't it!!)


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 13, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Sounds good. The Panko bread crumbs, are those plain bread crumbs out of the box?



No, Panko breadcrumbs do come in a box, courtesy of Progresso, but they are definitely labeled "Panko."


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 13, 2008)

That all sounds good, up to the part about frying the skin and feeding it to the dog.  I assure you, I would not have the strength of will to feed lovely crisp fried chicken skin to the dog.


Though they would enjoy it, I am sure.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 13, 2008)

Now I know... I was at the store today getting groceries (new fridge came time to stock it up!), and saw it in the ethnic isle. Yes, in a box, said it was Japanese style Panko bread crumbs.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 13, 2008)

sparrowgrass said:


> That all sounds good, up to the part about frying the skin and feeding it to the dog. I assure you, I would not have the strength of will to feed lovely crisp fried chicken skin to the dog.
> 
> 
> Though they would enjoy it, I am sure.



I can't resist the fried skin either.  But I do take the time to blot the excess grease from it with a paper towel.  And the great mafority of the fat sits in the pan, leaving me with a wonderfully crisp and yummy treat.  But I do share with the cat.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 26, 2008)

sounds great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ptestewart (Feb 26, 2008)

*sounds great*

sounds great i will try this one out for sure, thankyou


----------



## babetoo (Feb 27, 2008)

*crispy chicken*



babetoo said:


> this sounds super good. could u e mail it to me. my printer is still not working.
> 
> babetoo@sbcglobal.net
> 
> thank u in advance


 
made this tonight for my dinner. no whole chicken so used thighs. just wonderful. thanks so much 

babe


----------

